# HS928 KITAS 2014 LED replacement light



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello from a frosty New Hampshire day, first I would like to thank all members that replied on my previous request for a paint for my other Honda snow blower to restore its finish. Unfortunately I had to revert to Honda for the correct paint to match. No matter how many colors I tried, none quite matched. After the third coat of Hond paint, the color was a perfect match for the original. So thanks to all that answered my post. 
Now for my new question! I would like to replace the light on my fairly new HS928 (2014) with a CREE automotive 12 volt flood light. Just reconnect it to the output and enjoy lots of very bright light for a long non-lite driveway. Has any member tried an automotive flood light on their snowblowers? If so any problems??? Thanks and enjoy warm weather we do not have it in New Hampshire today.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Honda Snow Blowers are set-up for 12volt AC current. Automotive auxiliary lights are mainly 12volt DC current. You can use 12volt DC lights however you need to add a bridge rectifier to the stock wiring set-up to convert the AC power to DC.


----------



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

*Replacement LED light*

Thanks for your reply! Saved me the the effort to install a CREE light from my Ariens on my newly acquired Honda HS928.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Go to the last page in here-Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums > Snowblower Forums Main > General Snowblower Discussion > Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights. Simple way with no wiring mods. AC/DC led light.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It sounds like the PAR36 LED AC/DC Bulb swap would work for you: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1229266-post3.html


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The ac/dc par 36 LED bulb is certainly an option, however I believe Honda stopped using sealed par 36 incandescent bulbs around 2012ish??? Which means if you want to convert to par 36 led bulb, you'll have to swap out the entire bulb housing and mounting assembly and replace with par 36 rubber shell (with mounting hardware which runs about $15.00) and par 36 ac/dc 12-24v led bulb which runs about $20.00. Very simple install if you go this route, however you'll have to modify your existing light bracket assembly to accommodate the par 36 rubber shell / mounting hardware.


----------

